# Wuld These Batteries Work for Solar Storage



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Would these batteries work for solar electricity storage?? There are 12 of them for sale for $65 each and they are 2 months old - cost $120 new. They are deep cycle batteries:

Super Start - Marine Deep Cycle Battery
Part Number: 27DCM
Line: SSB

UPC: 83996016705
12 Volt
Marine Cranking Amps: 610
Cold Cranking Amps: 490
Reserve Capacity: 165

Is reserve capacity the same as Amp/hr storage??


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.windsun.com/Batteries/battery_Glos.htm



> Reserve Capacity (RC)
> Reserve capacity is sometime used to rate deep cycle batteries. It is the number of minutes that a battery can maintain a useful voltage (over 1.75 VPC) at a constant 25 amp discharge rate at 80 degrees F. Reserve capacity is probably a more useful measure than AH for batteries that run heavy loads, although most batteries also have tables that show the AH capacity at different discharge rates.
> 
> *AH is approximately equal to RC X .60*.


165 X .6 = 99 AH


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Depends on how they were used for two months... doesn't take but a couple of serious over discharges to diminish the capacity for storage. Might be worthless, outside of core value. I'd want to ask what they were used for, and how... and a take a healthy dose of caveat emptor...


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

The guy said he used them to power his RV. I don't know how well he kept them charged. These are the high quality ones that have fiberglass mats in the cells.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

The glass mat batteries are good, but they typically only last 3-5 years.

SC


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

true deep cycle batteries wont give rating in cold cranking amps. they are never meant to crank anything. what your looking at there is a car battery


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> true deep cycle batteries wont give rating in cold cranking amps. they are never meant to crank anything. what your looking at there is a car battery


Most "Marine" batteries are dual purpose, and have both ratings


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> Would these batteries work for solar electricity storage?? There are 12 of them for sale for $65 each and they are 2 months old - cost $120 new. They are deep cycle batteries:
> 
> Super Start - Marine Deep Cycle Battery
> Part Number: 27DCM
> ...


Will they work? 
Yes

Are they the best kind of solar battery?
No

Is $65 a good deal for used?
Maybe, depends on how they have been treated.

What would it cost new?
O'Reilly Auto parts sells them new for $84.99 in my area.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

no such thing as dual purpose in batteries.its either deep cycle or cranking battery ,the ''deep cycle marine'' is a sales gimmick


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

the term "marine" indicates it is used to also crank an engine ....i find that just about every thing has a gimmick


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is an explanation on the different types of batteries.

http://www.ehow.com/about_5606295_marine-vs_-deep-cycle-battery.html

Basic Battery Design

Four types of battery designs are determined by the thickness of the lead plates. Less expensive thin plates provide higher cranking power. More expensive thicker plates have reduced cranking power, but will run other equipment longer. The thicker the plates, the more the battery can be discharged without damage. By rule of thumb, "auto" or "starting" batteries have the thinnest plates, and highly expensive (and heavier) deep cycle industrial batteries have the thickest plates. "Marine" and "hybrid" batteries have plate thicknesses somewhere in the middle.

Marine Batteries

Generally speaking, a marine battery will have thicker plates than a car battery, and therefore, less cranking power, but longer reserve capacity. A higher power marine battery plate has a larger area, but equal thickness. A typical marine battery can be discharged to 20 percent. Batteries with even thicker plates may be labeled hybrid or deep-cycle marine batteries, and can be discharged to 50 percent before needing a charge. These may be constructed exactly the same as RV batteries advertised as deep cycle or "longer-lasting."

Deep Cycle Batteries

Deep cycle gets its name from the ability to be discharged down to 80 percent (deep cycled) repeatedly without causing damage to the battery. True deep cycle batteries have the thickest plates and are used primarily in industrial applications for backup, or for solar power plants, where extended discharge times are most important. There is no problem using a deep cycle battery for cranking a motor, but it should have an ampere hour rating at least 20 percent above what is recommended for starting that particular motor.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Why would he have had 12 in a RV . . . . .?? . . . .strange . . . . . .???


----------

